# Lafuma chairs



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Howdy all you sun worshippers 8)

I'm desperately in need of some new loungers for the garden and have been trawling the internet to see what is on offer.
Amazing how little there seems to be in options.

You can have a plain old wooden deckchair at not so plain old prices :roll: up to one of those fancy steamer cushioned jobbies and a mish mash of things in between but nothing that really gets my fancy.

I did find this (now unobtainable) on the QVC website which really took my eye because I quite like the idea of my own personal sunshade (such delicate skin doncha know) but its not showing up anywhere else. Probably got a few design faults - reading the reviews.
http://reviews.qvcuk.com/1690/432035/reviews.htm

I'm sure I read on here a few glowing reports on La Fuma loungers in the past - are they really any good?

My hubby had a pilonidal cyst at base of his spine many years ago which required quite a big op to remove it. This has left a nasty scar on the base of his spine which flares up if he sits in uncomfortable chairs etc so on a more serious note we really do need something comfortable.

Any thoughts on this glorious sunny day 8)


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



Have used Lafumas for a number of years. Great bit of kit. Always take at least one on the longer trips.




Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

After lots and lots of mistakes - cheap and not -so -cheap -but- not- so- comfortable chairs we've got 4 Lafuma chairs: 2 XL loungers and 2 chairs. All of them are sublimely comfortable and I speak as someone with back problems who has not even managed to find a sitting room chair that I can sit on for long. We use the loungers at home ( too big and heavy for the van )

BUT, the 2 chairs- £110 the pair at the end of last year- are not wearing at all well. We try to look after them when on the road but they are marked, scratched and bits of the sewing are coming undone. They're also getting sloppy to unfold.

I can't fault or imitate Lafuma for comfort but they are expensive and they are no better made than cheaper brands.

G


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi 

Have had numerous loungers over the last 15 years and eventually succumbed to Lafuma 3 years ago and bought 2 loungers.

Best purchase we ever made and take them everywhere we go,
originally in the Fiamma box on the back but now in the garage cos they are a bit bulky.

No problems with ours as far as quality and they do get a fair bit of use as they are the only outdoor seats we take.

Bill


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*chairs*

Have a look at the Kampa website they have excellent recliners, I am sat in one as we speak in Normandy

£70.00 each the top one and wirth every penny

Regards


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Well thanks everyone for your feedback and for taking the time out to reply.

Now I just have to decide whether to go for the La Fuma or take a chance that similar brands might be as good :? 

I do recall a post on here last year saying there was a sale of them in a shop in France but sadly they had sold out by the time our friends got there to pick some up for us.

Looks like we'll just have to bite the bullet and dig deep.

Thanks for all the replies.

Mx


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Re: chairs*



Sideways86 said:


> Have a look at the Kampa website they have excellent recliners, I am sat in one as we speak in Normandy
> 
> £70.00 each the top one and wirth every penny
> 
> Regards


Found it...........thanks
http://www.kampa.co.uk/furniture/relaxers/indulgence.html

Looks pretty good to me


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: chairs*



mauramac said:


> Looks pretty good to me


Whatever you do DON'T buy anything until you have spent some time sitting in it.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we've had Lafuma recliners for about 4 years now (?), we got 2 together from somebody who was doing an offer to include the carrying bags. Unbeatable comfort; can be a bit bulky, but they fit in our basement easily. The canvas is getting a bit faded now, but Viv has made a couple of towel covers. We had to get new laces last year - easy enough to re-thread (if you keep one to follow as you work on the other!!)


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Oh blimey
Was just going to order a couple on t'internet.....now what do I do?
Not sure where I could go and see them to be honest, we are not exactly over run with outlets down here in South.

Motorhoming and camping doesn't seem to be so popular in this part of the country as in say the North or West of the country. Was only moaning the other day we dont get many big shows down this way. Newbury is about the nearest to us  

harrumph


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Oh blimey
> Was just going to order a couple on t'internet.....now what do I do?


Is there a MHF member close-ish by who'd let you try their chairs ? Can you wait until you go off on your next trip ? Camping international of Gillingham have the RX recliners.

Our chairs are the Chams Elips type by Lafuma - plain dark blue cotton.

G


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Is there a MHF member close-ish by who'd let you try their chairs ? Can you wait until you go off on your next trip ? Camping international of Gillingham have the RX recliners.
> 
> Our chairs are the Chams Elips type by Lafuma - plain dark blue cotton.
> 
> G


Have just phoned this company for some advice and they were very helpful.
http://www.oxford-therapy-supplies.co.uk/acatalog/OSR_Online_Sales_Lafuma_Products_1.html

I needed to know how much weight they can take as my hubby is of the cuddly variety!
Seems like the RSXA version comes in an XL size which takes up to 127 kilo's. Trouble is finding a shop or person that might have that particular one so I think we will just have to take a chance.
Thanks for suggestion about CI of Gillingham. I did look on their website earlier but they dont carry a very wide range of chairs.

BTW - Kampa chairs which look very similar can take up to 150kg in weight which is impressive - however I'm finding it hard to locate a stockist of their chairs as well.

I need to go sit in the sun for a while and have a think....even if it is on a rotten old worn out chair :lol:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

You mentioned in your post you had seen some with a shade. We have Lafuma and I have a parasol attached to mine. Not the Lafuma but one bought in a french supermarket intended for baby pram/pushchair use. There is an attachment which fits onto the tubing of the Lafuma and the parasol clips to this so fitment can be left on the recliner.
Love the lafuma but they are heavy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Have just phoned this company for some advice and they were very helpful.
> http://www.oxford-therapy-supplies.co.uk/acatalog/OSR_Online_Sales_Lafuma_Products_1.html


This is the same company we got our recliners from. They were very good - helpful, quick to dispatch and the chairs were well-packed with spare elastics should we need to re-thread.
The Chams Elips ones we got from a local Go Outdoors and I think we might take them back for their comments..

I don't think you'll regret the recliners. Ours are so wonderful that I bring one in and use it in the sitting room.

G


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

bozzer said:


> You mentioned in your post you had seen some with a shade. We have Lafuma and I have a parasol attached to mine. Not the Lafuma but one bought in a french supermarket intended for baby pram/pushchair use. There is an attachment which fits onto the tubing of the Lafuma and the parasol clips to this so fitment can be left on the recliner.
> Love the lafuma but they are heavy.


You can find those clip on umbrella thingies in the Lakeland Plastics shops/catalogues. About a tenner I think. Just for info.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

If you order direct from lafuma you get free delivery!!!    

Mine came in 2 days.

Excellent service


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought two chairs towards the end of last year. From llakeland. I would have to say they are very comfy. They were in the sale so reduced and they are light, think they are made from aluminium. Too wide to go in oUr garage so we bungie them in the lounge. Got the brolly too from Lakeland. Came in real handy the other weekend when it was too hot.

I would recommend them. They are not the ones that have the elastic through them. www.Lakeland.co.uk. Not sure of the prices this year, worth a look though, they have excellent customer service.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We have 2 Lafuma deck chairs and sorry to be different but i would not pay the hefty price you have to for Lafuma again, they are just not worth it in my opinion.

Both of the chairs the stitching has come undone along both sides of the seats after just 12 months.

Pay half the price and they will be just as comfortable and last just as long.

RD


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

04HBG said:


> Both of the chairs the stitching has come undone along both sides of the seats after just 12 months.


They're not the Cham Elips ones are they: very light, aluminium with padded canvas seat, black plastic armrests and high-ish back ?

Our two are doing the same after less than 12 months. The two recliners we have- very heavy steel, wooden armrests and beige elasticated seating- are still like new despite being almost 3 years old and having lots more use.

G


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi mauramac 

I suffer from back problems and as those that know me will say I am not small :lol: The Lafuma XL is the best investment I have ever made. I have had it over three years now and use it all the time we are away. 

They also have a two year guarantee. I dont know where in Kent you are but if you are near Dartoford you are more than welcome to try my one. They have them in the camping shop in Canvey Island. 

If you decide on them shop about on the internet as I saved £50 on mine in a sale in a shop in Norfolk with free delivery.

I dont think you will regret it.

Sonja


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*lafuma *

They are brilliant, we liked them years ago, but didn't get them before we did our 3 week tour of Scotland in our Scout, and decided when we got there that we really did need them. so paid £Phew! a lot more than we could have done at home, from Dobies, but they ARE BRILLIANT! Ours are the recliners- and tho we paid a lot, they are well worth it! BrillBrillBrill, and they certainly aren't cheap models or quality!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*chairs*

the Kampa XL range is available from Gwent Camping in Newport Gwent if this helps

Regards


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

GOOUTDOORS sell Lafuma chairs etc

they have a 20% discount offer on certain items tomorrow Saturday 5 June ( well at least in my local store)

just checked their website

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/

it looks like its a nationwide offer but you have to print off the voucher from the website!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A pair of RSX recliners is still £185 from Lafuma UK so even with 20% off they're still dearer at go outdoor? but good to know for other items :wink:


----------

